# mother lode website of Merckx frames ...http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

I am not sure if this has been discussed here before but I thought I would post anyway. I ran across this URL in a description of a Merckx frame on Ebay. This is a very interesting site with great pics and what appears to be well documented serial number info on most Merckx frames from last 20 years. Here is the URL again:

http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/

EM3


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

The main source of information about EMC, for 12 years fans of Eddy Merckx brand were left to work (the only serious one about EMC) Mr Jeremy Rauch. The absolute majority still use it, unfortunately... The number of errors, misrepresentations, inaccuracies (resulting only from too small a database, there is no question of bad will) has led to an uninteresting situation: people do not know what they have, sell and buy. Ideas "Z=1985" or "P=Professional" - absolutely untrue - they will probably be repeated to the end of the world...

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------

